# HItman (6) fragen zu verschieden Items



## Chronik (5. Mai 2018)

Hey hey und guten Abend,

wie vielleicht schon einige im Titel gelesen haben, geht es mir um den aktuellen Hitman Teil (Teil 6). Eig. habe ich mir vorgenommen erst immer eine Mission abzuschlichen (mit den ganzen Nebenmissionen) bevor es zu einen neuen Standort geht, so habe ich nämlich die Map im Kopf und weiß auch auch worauf ich achten muss.
So nun hänge ich bei der Hitman Sapienza Eskalation: "Der Hamartia-Druck" rum habe schon stufe 4, komme aber nicht auf Stufe 5 weil mir eine Brechmittel Spritze fehlt, die zumindestens jeder schon zu scheinen hat. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo man die findet bzw. bekommt man sowas durch die verschiedene Missionen bzw. Aufträge ingame?

Edit: hat sich geklärt dieser Beitrag kann zu und gelöscht werden!


----------

